# Iraqi war hero returns to King County Sheriff’s Office



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Iraqi war hero returns to King County Sheriff's Office
*After two tours of Iraq, a Purple Heart and a few medals, Deputy Cameron Lefler has returned to the King County Sheriff's Office. He received the Oath of Office on July 21st. Several deputies from the Sheriff's Office were called to active duty over the last several years. But Deputy Lefler's story is different. He wasn't in the Reserves; he joined up after 9-11.

Cam Lefler became a deputy in March of 1993. But after September 11th, he was moved by patriotism and the need of the military for soldiers to fight the war on terrorism. So he took military leave and enlisted in the Marines in December of 2001&#8230;with a four-year commitment!

Fully expecting to be deployed to Afghanistan, he ended up in Iraq attached to the 1st Battalion, 5th Marines. He was in one of the first infantry units into Iraq. Cam was awarded the Navy Achievement Medal with a Combat V for valor.

Lefler's unit returned to the US in July 2003. He met and married his wife, and they have since had a son. Cameron was sent back to Iraq for a second tour, and spent time in Fallujah in April of 2004. He earned another Combat V for valor in combat, and the Purple Heart after he was nicked by an enemy's bullet.

He was sworn in again as a sheriff's deputy and was given the same badge he wore before he went to war. The badge was kept safe and sound for the last 3½ years, and the King County Sheriff's Department was very pleased Cameron returned, safe and sound, to wear it again! The Oath of Office took place in the Sheriff's Office at the King County Courthouse. Deputy Lefler's wife and new son were in attendance. Cam is 36 years old.


----------

